# clinics you would recommend in London for single woman



## rachpurple (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi, I am 40, and recently single (again). I have wanted children since I was in my early 20s and have decided I can no longer wait .... so I wish to go it alone through donor insemination and wondered whether anyone out there would recommend or warn against any particular clinics? (I live in west London). Thank you. Rachpurple


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Rachpurple,
LWC is great. 
But go to single's thread and talk to them. They are a great source of info and support.
Good luck!! 
Go for it.. I hope it will be an easy ride!
Love.Kukixx


----------



## rachpurple (Jun 8, 2011)

thank you Kuki, me too xx


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

rachpurple, don't make a choice because you're single, nobody cares about that, just go to the best clinic you can find!


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Whoops, that's not entirely true, some like ARGC won't treat with donor, but stuff them, plenty of other good places!


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

I would definitely recommend you go to the Lister.  LWC are not good IMHO and please do not waste valuable time with them.

For single over 40s, I would def. recommend the Lister and to go asap and start the process as soon as you can.

Daisy
xx


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Daisy (your mailbox is full) would you mind telling me what it was about the Lister you liked? 
I cycled at the GCRM in 2010 and was very lucky with a hole in 1....I would like to try and freeze some embies in the new year before it's too late and want to give it my best shot! I was on a long protocol last time with 225mg of menopur for 12days....
Thanks!
Happy New Year!
xxA


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

I will add my ha'penny here- the ARGC & Lister are generally considered to be the best clinics in London.  They are expensive though.


----------



## Maybethistime (Oct 20, 2008)

Are you set on London? I had two rounds in London and I found it impersonal, only spoke to my doctor when second attempt failed.  This time I went to Barcelona and had a little holiday at the same time. The experience was miles apart. My nurse emails me all the time.  I have  also spent lots of time talking with the doctor both by telephone and in person and he too is really nice. My nurse spent lots of time with me talking through what we were doing. When I was waiting in reception I spoke to a single girl from holland who was also full of praise.


----------



## malimari (Nov 13, 2011)

Rachpurple I'm going to the London fertility clinic and they have been really nice so far. I'm at the beginning of the whole journey and finding out my results with the view to start at the end of the month. So fingers crossed. One bit of advice I would give, is have a buddy to go with you to support you if you can.They do not judge you which I had heard some do. The Lister couldn't even see me until Jan! good luck!!


----------



## rachpurple (Jun 8, 2011)

thank you everyone for your advice, good luck to all too. xx


----------



## rachpurple (Jun 8, 2011)

Hello all, I had a look at lister site and they only mention couples did you mean london fertility centre in harley street as i cant find a 'london fertility clinic' - what was it about LWC that was good / bad - sorry for all the questions - its just a bit overwhelming re place prices attitudes etc! thank you everyone that has replied so far, much appreciated - cant seem to find a relevant link on singles bit xx


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

The Lister treats single women.  Yes, it is the London Fertility Centre.

Sorry to barge, but IMHO the LWC is not a great clinic, especially for over 40s and DE.  They have terrible results and I personally did not have a good experience there nor have quite a few other women I know personally.

It really depends on your situation.  If you are over 40 and single, then the Lister is v. good.  I also went to the LFC in 2004 when they had good results, not sure about them now.

LWC was my first clinic for IUI and they were not good with poor results.

For DE the Lister and LFC are good, plus CRM.

There are other good clinics for OE and DE outside London.

It also depends on so many factors, age, health, whether you have had any other testing to eliminate possible causes of failure, clinic's stats. and competence of their embryology lab. etc. etc.

Daisy
xx


----------



## rachpurple (Jun 8, 2011)

thank you very much Daisy, its overwhelming at this stage and really helpful to hear from you xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi there,

We've been treated at Lister for more than a year now and we just can't fault them.   They're great with 'older' ladies like me   and have been fab at changing protocols and trying new things when a particular treatment isn't working. My consultant is brilliant - always helpful and very honest. 

Good luck wherever you decide to go!

Jenny xxx


----------



## rachpurple (Jun 8, 2011)

thank you Jenny x


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

I've had two cycles at the Life clinic in Athens (not to be confused with New Life.) and would thoroughly recommend them. Didn't work for me but I am proving a very tough case to crack - everyone else I know that went there is pregnant!
It's run by Dimitri Papanikolaou who worked at the ARGC for many years before setting up on his own. They seem to have a ready supply of European egg and sperm donors. 
Even allowing for travel and hotel accommodation it still worked out cheaper than I'd pay in London. Plus with Dimitri you really get a personal service - he gives you his mobile number and stays in touch pretty much on a daily basis when you're cycling...


----------



## rachpurple (Jun 8, 2011)

thank you. perhaps I will look into going abroad - in the meantime - has anyone tried the Hammersmith hospital?? xxx


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Hiya.  I conceived my son at London Fertility Centre, and my daughter and third baby to be at CRM London - all as a single woman.  Both clinics were excellent and I did not feel judged in the least.  The only person I know who went to Hammersmith was in a couple - and their experience wasn't terrific.  That was 4 -5 years ago now though so things might have changed.


A-Mx


----------



## Sarana37 (Mar 6, 2010)

Would just like to say that I had great treatment at LWC,  and got pregnant on first full attempt (beautiful baby born just 8 weeks ago, my first ever pregnancy). I also know of two others single women, both mid-40's who also got pregnant after just one attempt at LWC, and now have two gorgeous toddlers. So definitely worth considering!


Sarana


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

I think Rachpurple is hoping to use OE (?), there's a big difference, that's why some of us are saying LWC may not be the best choice.  For over 40's OE you really need a clinic with expertise in that age group, not to mention a very good lab.  Older eggs are generally considered to be not as 'good' as donor (though I don't subscribe to that view), so that's why it's a good idea to seek out a clinic that has good sucess rates for the 40plus.


----------



## Ejj (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi,
I just joined the site today and a little bit overwhelmed by all the information on here!
Joined this thread as my question is related - so if I'm considering egg freezing, over 40, and poor test results, from the posts above I'm reading that Lister, CRM and LFC would be on the shortlist?

Any experiences of CRGH? Interested particularly in Lister, which seems to be getting quite a few reviews and CRM, originally recommended by my surgery (has anyone has any dealings with a Dr Foreman there?).

Sorry if this is going over old ground - as I say I'm still grappling with lot of new info on here ...

ejj


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Ejj, I would call them up and tell them all what you want to do first, they may refuse to freeze at your age.  I was refused because I was over 40, and my test results were all fine.  I hope you find a clinic that will do it, but if they won't you can freeze embryos instead.  It may be better to do that anyway because, from what I understand, they withstand the freeze & thaw process better than eggs.  Best of luck.


----------

